# Easycarbo can...



## mlgt (29 Jan 2010)

I wanted to know what plants can dousing Easycarbon affect?

Most of the time I hear it "melts" certain plants, eg Vallis.

But is there an actual list of plants that will suffer from this type of fertilisation?

Looking forward to hearing your experience on this.

Thanks in advance.

R


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jan 2010)

As far as I am aware it affects most of the vallis species, other than that you should be safe, judging by the plants you had in your tank when I visited last night  you shouldn't have a problem (just get rid of the vallis)


----------



## mlgt (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the advice LondonDragon.

I will source other grass like plant instead to fill my background.
I wonder if crinium natans or cyperus helferi will suffice. Tall hairgrass is also another option I guess.


----------



## AndyOx (29 Jan 2010)

Hiya, Crinum grows very large but they aren't affected by easy carbo and the like. Elodea densa isn't too keen on it and I also witnessed a spectacular vote of disapproval from Limnophila sessiliflora..... fell to pieces in a matter of days!
Easy to avoid these species tho   

Andy


----------



## jonny_ftm (29 Jan 2010)

Is Excel safe on mosses, glosso, riccia and ceratophyllum?


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

It will melt all liverwarts and bladderwarts. UG, riccia subwassertang etc will all melt.


----------



## mlgt (29 Jan 2010)

Think will try the crinium species ti imitate the big grass leaves it can create. I am fond of them lingering in the background.

Will look into tall hairgrass, however I am experimenting with easycarbo before jumping straight into a co2 set up.

The problem I face is that I have discus fish and worry about the technical start process in getting everything right.

I will post another thread on the fish section I think asking about discus fish and co2 set up.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2010)

It also melts hornwort.

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (30 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It will melt all liverwarts and bladderwarts. UG, riccia subwassertang etc will all melt.



I have liverworts and they have been unaffected by liquid carbon.  Apart form growing a bit faster


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2010)

I've had it melt Riccia (I've overdosed to get rid of the noxious weed before) subwassertang and monosolenium.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jan 2010)

As a general guide most plants that are 100% aquatic i.e. do not grow emersed are sensitive to liquid carbon products.

Vallisneria and Egeria spring to mind immediately.


----------



## mlgt (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks have picked up crinium species and selling off all my vallis now.


----------



## billy boy (9 Feb 2010)

Does anyone else find that easycarbo melts Pogostemon helferi?


----------



## spider72 (10 Feb 2010)

Hi James

I have got Pogostemon helferi in my shrimp tank, where I am dosing double recomended amount of liquid carbon (AEC) from over 6 months and Pogostemon helferi is ok.


----------



## mlgt (17 Feb 2010)

Ive found that pogo is fine with easycarbo.

I only wanted to buy some time before I invest in my co2 set up so using easy carbo as a simple means of seeing how it affect plant growth.


----------



## hartle (19 Feb 2010)

I slightly underdose with Easycarbo in a 65L tank with Water Wisteria, Crypts, Java fern, Amazon sword (to be replaced as it's not doing great) and Vallis and all are fine. Tank's been running for nine months, with the Vallis in for about one month.
The Crypts have grown like mad, and since I've had panda cory's in (which dig around the roots for food scraps) they've done even better. No probs with the Vallis either.

The proof is here - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=9957


----------

